# 65 gallon (update 10-25)



## tyler (Feb 23, 2006)

It will only be a matter of time before I get the ficus and other creeping plant to take over the background.  I have seen alot of growth within the last week, so it's really starting to kick in. I asked in another thread about frogs living near river habitats, and someone mentioned _E. trivitattus_. I have been doing alot of research online about what type of environment this species inhabits. I've come across that they inhabit mostly the forest floor, in densely planted areas mainly around small, slow moving streams. So, the idea was to add more plants and slow down the water fall, that way the stream moves at a slow rate. Here are the pictures. Ignore all the reflections and glares in some of these shots. It makes the glass appear cloudy, when in reality its uber clean.

Overall:









-How about some "forest floor" shots?  
Left bottom:









Middle bottom (where the water actually "creeps" through) - I thought it was a cool looking shot:









Right bottom:









Top left:









Top right:


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: 65 gallon - Done for the most part (6 pics)*



tyler said:


> I asked in another thread about frogs living near river habitats, and someone mentioned _E. trivitattus_. I have been doing alot of research online about what type of environment this species inhabits. I've come across that they inhabit mostly the forest floor, in densely planted areas mainly around small, slow moving streams. So, the idea was to add more plants and slow down the water fall, that way the stream moves at a slow rate.


Tyler,
That was me  . Glad to see you decided to go with them-did you talk to Robb Melancon yet about buying some CB red trivs (are you going with red or green)? The tank looks great and I really like how you modified it down to the detail of the speed of the water, very cool and good job.

Jordan


----------



## tyler (Feb 23, 2006)

I decided to go with the green morph, as they have a bit more of a "stand out" to them. I have not talked to anyone yet, but I'm going to wait a little bit until the tank fully acclimates to the given conditions.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Looks great! Very nice.

Have you tested the pH of your water in there? I'm curious what it might be.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2006)

looks great. i like how you added the leaf litter over the sand. its got a really natural feel to it.


----------



## *slddave* (Jun 2, 2006)

Damn dude, 16 yrs old and such a professional viv. You could make yourself some money some day. Couple questions: 1) what route did you go with as far as the water, just a partial filled false bottom or a sump/ pump system? 2) As far as the shore line goes does the GS extend to the bottom of the pond? I guess what I'm asking you is does the GS touch the water?


----------



## MattySF (May 25, 2005)

lOVING IT!
This is gonna make a happy home.


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

WOW! :shock: 

Thats a great viv!


----------



## tyler (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks for the comments everyone, I'm glad you all like it so far! To answer a few questions...
*Frogtofall* - The current pH of the water is 6.8, and it's very soft. Normally the alkalinity is very hard, with a pH of about 8.0-8.4. The tannins released from the peat moss and leaves is what's causing the pH to drop so much. It's a shame that I can't lower my planted fishtank to such a low pH! :lol: 

**slddave** - It's actually crossed my mind a couple of times, that maybe I could do custom installations on vivariums and planted fishtanks. I guess because I have a pretty big imagination on what I intend to do to a tank before I actually start, helps contribute to the overall success. My next "big" project will probably be another 65, but vertically. I would love to make it like the canopy of a tree full of epiphytes. Of course, it'll be quite sometime from now.  Anyway, here are the answers to your questions:
1) I took the route of using a partially filled false bottom with a small 40-80 gph pump. I have the tube running through the egg crate, and under the GS background, where it opens at the top of the ghost to create the small waterfall. I put the pump in the corner that way I have easy access to it if any problems should occur. I'm having to continually fill up the stream though, because the power compact lighting I'm currently using is evaporating the water area.
2) All I did for the shore was slant the eggcrate to create the "shore", and GS the flat part of the crate to the slanted part. It makes it appear connected when the substrate is applied. So on the visible sides of the riverbank, the GS does not touch the water. However, behind the wood I have in the river, I do have a small portion of GS underwater. I have not seen any problems yet, and don't really intend to either. I wish I took progress pictures, as I've had a couple of people PM and ask how I created the waterfall and riverbank.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2006)

very kool, i love the sandy kinda feel, great job. Ive never been a big fan on leaf litter but u pulled it off pretty good.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

tyler said:


> *Frogtofall* - The current pH of the water is 6.8, and it's very soft. Normally the alkalinity is very hard, with a pH of about 8.0-8.4. The tannins released from the peat moss and leaves is what's causing the pH to drop so much. It's a shame that I can't lower my planted fishtank to such a low pH! :lol:


Interesting. Thats a pretty good pH. You can get your planted tank down no problem, switch to distilled or R.O. water.


----------



## tyler (Feb 23, 2006)

This is what the viv currently looks like. Nothing changed too much, except that I added a few small orchids, and a few more little plants. The "creeper" plants I bought began to rot b/c of too much humidity and very little air circulation - so I'm fixing the problem. I've made a final decision to buy a trio of pumilio - preferably orange bastis. I just find them more attractive than E. trivittatus. Anyways, here are the pics; I thought the 2nd shot looked pretty cool - shows the "frog's eye view" of climbing up the mossy branch. :lol: 

The FTS does the tank no justice, it doesnt show any actual depth and the overall cast is greenish. I'm still trying on getting a accurate photo of the viv.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2006)

oh man! Nice tank!!!!


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Very Nice !!
Looks like youve chosen one or 2 plants that can get huge be prepared to cut them back or even remove them.
Maybe add a nice log or 2 in there!

Overall tho that viv is amazing!
Which Green morph are you going with as there are currently several Green morphs in the country, Surrinam Green 2 stripe, Green 3 stripe ,
Greenback, and one other I cant remember at the moment.

Also wut are the measurements on that viv, I would add trivvies to anything under 4-5 foot long as they can jump tht distance easily.



Nice work!


Todd


----------



## cubby23 (Jun 12, 2006)

Awesome viv. You said you put the pump is the corner, and it is easily accessable. How do you do that? Did you make like a GS tube down the corner from the top of the tank. Please explain. When I try to think up cool water features, pump accessibility always kills me.


----------



## c'est ma (Sep 11, 2004)

Wow. I've been going back to catch all the threads I've been missing, and did not intend to bump any up, but this is just too nice not to comment on. Splendid job, Tyler! Fantastic photos, too! I hope you'll be posting more pictures soon.


----------



## tyler (Feb 23, 2006)

I will update the tank when I recieve my bastis... just waiting for some good weather for them to be shipped . Unfortunately I haven't been on in a while because of a hard-drive crash, so everything on the pc is gone.  I did do some more re-arranging of the viv - adding some more Neos and a larger Vriesa sp. I'll get an update soon!


----------



## tyler (Feb 23, 2006)

Blah, got a little bored and snapped off a pic of the viv. I made it a little more crowded in the viv, which I like. The Neo in the top left is definitely an awesome one - it's starting to get some velvet shades. The moss on the water-fall piece of wood is really taking off.


----------



## c'est ma (Sep 11, 2004)

I like 'em crowded, too. Looks fantastic! You certainly have good lighting. Nice job on the leaf litter, too...


----------



## cubby23 (Jun 12, 2006)

You got some great additions there. Did you get the basti's yet?


----------



## tyler (Feb 23, 2006)

Nope, not yet... I'm so anxious though!


----------



## Fish_lover0591 (Dec 16, 2006)

any updates on this ?


----------

